# NEW TOP SECRET PROJECT



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

ulb said:


> Wir scherzen :whisper:, wir haben nicht mehr Information.
> 
> Aber ’Emirates’ ME spricht nicht deutsch und denn glaub er das du wisset nicht das wir scherzen. Vielleicht du kannst deine Rache nehmen. :naughty::naughty:


:lol: Ahh, you guys are definitely evil! Wonder if your plan will go well


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

juiced said:


> :lol: Ahh, you guys are definitely evil! Wonder if your plan will go well



Sprichst du Deutsch? denn du kannst mir helfen. Wir können zusammen einem Artikel schreiben in Deutsch und dann sagen das Dubai werde eine sehr lang Wolkenkratzer Konstruieren (Rio de Jumeirah Burj 1000m-1200m).

:eek2: :eek2: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## Mr Man (Sep 11, 2002)

???

So is the DisneyLand Dubai a real project? Tacky.. but who am I to say.

Also wtf is Rio de Jumeirah?

Finally, is it just me or is something missing










I thought there was one more Palm Island planned. The biggest development in the world overlooking the city.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

no, disneyland dubai was a joke by us hence the micke mouse head in the map 

this masterplan is old and palm deira is not on this one as the map doesn't show dubai completely

rio de jumeirah which now is rio de arabia is another mysterious project from 2003. it wasn't launched, there just were some info about it. now nakheel might have finished the planning and feasibility studies and will announce this project under the new name rio de arabia.

i brought up dubai mountain city, as it is another mysterious project which had a press release in last december, but after that we didn't hear/read anything. both projects might be next to ach other as they are said to be developed along the umm suqueim beach area, which roughly located is right of the smallest palm, palm jumeirah


----------



## Mr Man (Sep 11, 2002)

> no, disneyland dubai was a joke by us


 :lol:

Thank God


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

ulb said:


> Sprichst du Deutsch? denn du kannst mir helfen. Wir können zusammen einem Artikel schreiben in Deutsch und dann sagen das Dubai werde eine sehr lang Wolkenkratzer Konstruieren (Rio de Jumeirah Burj 1000m-1200m).
> 
> :eek2: :eek2: :runaway: :runaway:


I can understand German well but I can't speak it that much, but good luck and let me know if you manage to do it! I think DL can help you with that


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> sjdh ladskhf aehrqw?
> asjhag ojufoiweunvsk khdf????
> 
> please explain!



wowo cool PROJECT 

شباب يلت لو تاتاكدو من الخبر بخصوص المشروع اكيد او مشروع وهمي وعتقد السلفه مادم فيها نخيل انشالله بيصير


خاهم يحترقو
2006 

2009

ابراج

300m
350m

:jk: sore


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

juiced said:


> I can understand German well but I can't speak it that much, but good luck and let me know if you manage to do it! I think DL can help you with that



nither I speak it that much, ok let me tell you what if I pass my german exam in less than a month I will write it :cheers:, DL look so peacful and nice to do it maybe I should seek some help from dubaiflo :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

DL is too much of an angel, damn him  Flo is a German devil, he will do anything (ANYTHING, for the right amount of money) The stories he has told me :eek2:


----------



## den2dxb (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm not saying I think DL is going to happen in Dubai...BUT, here's a tidbit of something I came upon...
http://www.financialexpress.com/fe_full_story.php?content_id=91031


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

juiced said:


> DL is too much of an angel, damn him  Flo is a German devil, he will do anything (ANYTHING, for the right amount of money) The stories he has told me :eek2:


kiss my ass james


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

Damn you Metro!

I fell for the Disney Dubai thing, and my heart skipped a beat because I was so happy.

But I should have realized it was a joke when I read that post was from you.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

hehe , metro is kinda witzbold, to express it in german.


----------



## zx (Apr 12, 2005)

THE PICTURE OF DISNEY LANDIN THE FIRST PAGE IS EXACTLY LIKE EURODISNEY IN FRANCE, I HAVE VESITED IT LAST MONTH.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok so wots up wit this project? Do we really need this thread in the project section?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i don't think so
this one is out


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

it will be a laugher if this turns out to be real


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

I heard last year in Dubai about Dubai Gambling City or Dubai Game City plans are ready but Sheikh Zayed didn't want until he live.
I don't know is it true or just was a rumour.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> kiss my ass james


!!!!!!!!!!!

Somehow I always knew his name was James.. and I have a feeling he looks like Jason Statham. :lol:

and it would be funny if it was real..


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ He's not old enough to look like Statham


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BTW, if I ever have to speak to him for real, I'd call him: Jimmy


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

jamy would be funny as well  lol , juiced verybody knows your name now


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I would call him orange jam


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

His name isnt james.

but in the interest of a bit of fun, EDITED DUE TO JUICED'S PARANOIA!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

serious mode: may i remind forumers that revealing other people's personal information on a public domain such as this website is an infringment on their privacy rights.

thank you


----------

